
Show HN: SurveySparrow – Conversational and Recurring Survey Software - shihabmdp
https://surveysparrow.com
======
shihabmdp
Hey everyone,

Shihab, founder of SurveySparrow here. We’ve been working hard for months to
get SurveySparrow steady on its wings and open the door to public. We have
come quite a long way. Despite our best attempts, there are some features that
need to be perfected. But we are far from finished.

I love genuine feedback and that's the best favour you can do at this point.
Please sign up for a free account and feel free to offer us your brutally
honest feedback :)

Best, Shihab

------
tixocloud
hey Shihab, very nicely done. I'd love to test it out and see how it goes.

~~~
shihabmdp
Thanks. Please signup for a free account and let me know what you think

------
hawksy
hey liked the concept. Do you support whatsapp?

~~~
shihabmdp
Not at the moment, will be coming soon!

